# OMBBQINGFG!! Fredrik Custom Ibby



## muffgoat (Mar 28, 2008)

So after having a rough day of work not knowing whether or not Meshuggah was coming or not.. I make it to the venue and as soon as we walk in i see Thomas haake and Dick Lovgren walkin across the other side of the room we could all breath again haha but anyways... we hit up the merch asap and then picked out a nice spot and waited for the mighty shugg we ended up realizing that they're on first as Thomas is setting up his drums and they are sound checking. But then we saw it........











WAIT!! what is this misterious looking shape that is being sound checked and sure as hell is a 8 string.....







Figure it out?? 



























































I investigated this situation further and my suspicions were correct.
















ICEMAN 8!!!





















I must fuckin say wow.... and it makes sooo much sense too  anyways this show fuckin destroyed me and they only got to play fuckin 5 songs.. Oh well there is always tommorow night 



Your welcome guys


----------



## Ishan (Mar 28, 2008)

Hehe, I always loved that shape. Fredrik is a man of taste


----------



## El Caco (Mar 28, 2008)

Fuck yeah


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 28, 2008)

nice!


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh fuck yes. The Iceman shape is one of my favourites, and not only is this an eight-string, but a pretty damn hot one too. +rep!


----------



## Mr. S (Mar 28, 2008)

thats friggin' awesome!


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 28, 2008)

I've always hated the iceman, but it's cool with more 8-strings.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks awesome


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 28, 2008)

that is cool..


----------



## plyta (Mar 28, 2008)

FUCk YEAH!!!


----------



## darren (Mar 28, 2008)

That's pretty damn cool!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 28, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Ze Kink (Mar 28, 2008)

I've always loved the Iceman shape, but the specs haven't done it for me. This one though...


----------



## Groff (Mar 28, 2008)

Holy... 

DO WANT!!!!!


----------



## Michael (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice. 

What was their set?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh dear LORD that thing is nice!

DO WANT MORE THAN TheMissing, give to me instead! 

sorry man, that´s jst how it goes... 

but seriously, I WANT THIS!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cool 

[action=metalfiend666]wants a production Iceman 7 in something other than basswood.[/action]


----------



## FortePenance (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice, I love that sort of stained finish on Meshuggah's guitars.

XPT708 anyone?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 28, 2008)

their old ones looked like they were painted with house-paint or something, but intentionally so... like you can see the wear and tear on the paint job, and you see it´s not flat, but kinda bumpy-ish or something... looks weird, in an awesome way

this new grey-ish stained one looks fifteen times more amazing though, i love it!

and what the hell kind of fretboard is that? is it stained maple?


----------



## FortePenance (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah this latest one kinda looks like what they have on the N4s.

I would guess it's stained maple. Not exactly rosewoodish and we all know Ibanez's fear of ebony.


----------



## AVH (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for the pics. Looks like a slightly shorter scale than the RG's, like about 27" maybe.


----------



## Decipher (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice!  Glad they made it to Vancouver, those fuckers......


----------



## kristallin (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm digging that finish, I somehow don't like high gloss solids on the more abstract shapes like V's Explorers, Icemen...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 28, 2008)

the iceman looks a little too classy with the gloss black, though it looks awesome that way as well...

this, however... WOW!

and i too wonder what the scale length is! i´d bet it´s 30" though, because they really love that scale... there´s probably a reason why they moved UP to 30" from their 29" nevborns...


----------



## Hawksmoor (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, like ... Wow... *speachless*


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 28, 2008)

another thread here reminded me of something btw, remember how Nothing was recorded with 7 string guitars, and they hated it, because it went out of tune, and the scale was fucked... and i think those 7 strings were 27" too, because they used to have 27" 7 string LACS ibanez guitars, remember?

so i highly doubt it´s shorter, and if it is, it´s probably not that much shorter.

and remember that the iceman is like an SG in the way the bridge is placed almost in the middle of the body, so with a huge scale, it´d look like a normal guitar


----------



## Ishan (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm certain it's 30" scale as they like djenty thin strings so...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 28, 2008)

Ishan said:


> I'm certain it's 30" scale as they like djenty thin strings so...



which is why all my guitars will be baritone from now on, unless they´re going to be tuned above B 

... i´m saving up some extra cash to get an agile septor 727 in 28" scale instead of 27"


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow - very nice!


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 28, 2008)

fuck yeah


----------



## muffgoat (Mar 28, 2008)

They were def 30" neck scales as i got very cloase to them and i have a 27" and it is def smaller. Also my camera that i brought sucks so the flash kinda lit up the fretboard, but it looked like it was ebony again


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 28, 2008)

now that's my kind of 8-string shape


----------



## Kronpox (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't stand the iceman and I think that's pretty ugly but you've got to love another 8 string


----------



## Crucified (Mar 28, 2008)

ever since white zombie i've been a fan of the iceman. cool guitar.


----------



## AVH (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah, It's difficult to tell the scale with the Iceman body, but you're probably right, it's just looks smaller. I'll get to check it out close up soon enough. From the way the dark dye highlights the grain, it looks almost like it's made from Ash, which would make sense from a tonal baritone perspective. Interesting axe.


----------



## FortePenance (Mar 28, 2008)

muffgoat said:


> They were def 30" neck scales as i got very cloase to them and i have a 27" and it is def smaller. Also my camera that i brought sucks so the flash kinda lit up the fretboard, but it looked like it was ebony again



You get to meet the band?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 28, 2008)

Wtmf!? Awesome


----------



## muffgoat (Mar 28, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> You get to meet the band?



No i didnt.. really gonna try to tonight as its alot better of a venue. Gonna bring a better camera tonight and hopefully we can slap together a picstory out of this


----------



## Igneous (Mar 28, 2008)

Sweet, as if they weren't unbalanced enough as 6 strings, now with a HEAVIER neck!

Guaranteed to increase the strength of your left bicep...or we'll add another string! WOW!

Unbalanced-ness aside, it looks awesome, I just think they're uncomfortable guitars.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 28, 2008)

fuck yes. and now theres a reason it actually has the iceman headstock


----------



## muffgoat (Mar 28, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> fuck yes. and now theres a reason it actually has the iceman headstock



Exactly man, this is why i said it only makes so much sense to build this guitar into an 8. I now finally have GAS again lol


----------



## Hcash (Mar 28, 2008)

Bad ass!!!


----------



## Kotex (Mar 28, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## Ror3h (Mar 28, 2008)

Holy mother of shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If they were to ever release that as the Meshuggah sig model (god forbid), I'd have to get an overdraft immediatley!!!!!






*drool*


----------



## Anthony (Mar 28, 2008)

That NEEDS to be production.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 28, 2008)

It looks so fucking raw, and that's awesome


----------



## Scarpie (Mar 29, 2008)

hey skinhead, where you at in argentina? i know peeps in padua, venado tuerto, and buenos aires. but they aren't skinheads. hahaha


----------



## gjkung (Mar 29, 2008)

man that looks like magic.

Never really saw the iceman that way...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 29, 2008)

This is the most beautiful guitar I've seen in ages, we can but pray that Ibanez take pity on us 8 stringers and make this a production model!


----------



## sakeido (Mar 29, 2008)

Well I wish I could have seen that guitar in person


----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 29, 2008)

are there any more or better pics of this machine anywhere


----------



## the.godfather (Mar 29, 2008)

Now THAT is awesome! 

I wasn't expecting an 8 string Iceman at all.


----------



## Napalm (Mar 29, 2008)

Damn that is definitely bad ass !!!! I'm hoping he'll be rocking that shit tomorrow in Portland, Or.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish I had one


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 29, 2008)

That's neat! I've always wanted to see and then own an Iceman 7, but he just completely skipped that step!


----------



## muffgoat (Mar 29, 2008)

Napalm said:


> Damn that is definitely bad ass !!!! I'm hoping he'll be rocking that shit tomorrow in Portland, Or.



Look forward to it man  its all he played both shows  he seemed quite happy proud about it too lol  "lookie what i got" but seriously..... these shows fucken pwn'd me  sooo sore


----------



## swedenuck (Mar 30, 2008)

muffgoat said:


> but seriously..... these shows fucken pwn'd me  sooo sore



You big sissy...


----------



## MatthewK (Mar 30, 2008)

What would really look killer is a REVERSE Iceman 8.


----------



## Tallman (Mar 30, 2008)

OMG that works so beautifully.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 30, 2008)

I WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pauly (Mar 30, 2008)

Do want!


----------



## Variant (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, I saw the Iceman-8 beastie on Sunday when I saw Meshuggah (who are a fucking _*automated crushing machine*_ live, BTW) and Ministry (who tore it up quite well also, especially considering some members approaching AARP status... ) and well... it was kinda funky lookin' IMHO... cool though. The finishes look better in person and are actually quite killer (Dick's Warwick bass was finished matched as well... but not the drumkit  or Jens' head ). 

It was cool to see Ministry all sporting white  axes (Jourgernsen, Victor, Quarin, and Campos's bass). White guitars FTW!


----------



## Drew (Apr 1, 2008)

This would make a kickass signature model.


----------



## SevenDeadly (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## daemon barbeque (Apr 1, 2008)

Holy shit!!!That looks sooo awesome!!!..Soo easy ,raw ,basic.......Great!!!


----------



## muffgoat (Apr 1, 2008)

Holy shit.. was just on the meshuggah myspace and it appears marten has one too..... PLEASE BE A SIG. PLEASE BE A SIG. PLEASE BE A SIG!!!























I WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 1, 2008)

I wonder why fredrick can't keep a straight face.


----------



## muffgoat (Apr 2, 2008)

What you mean he cant keep a straight face.........


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 2, 2008)

Brutal looking guitar.  Shit, I hope this goes sig. I'd have something to save up for in 09.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 2, 2008)

holy shit, for me this one looks soooo much better than the RG2228...altough i do not really dig the iceman shape on 6strings and i am an RG-shape fan...but THIS is just awesome.


----------



## Ishan (Apr 2, 2008)

Fredrik is like his band name and music : crazy 
It would be really cool as a Meshuggah sig but you know Ibanez, they'll NEVER do it!


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 2, 2008)

Or they would probably do it but fucked up the specs.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 2, 2008)

they´d probably make it happen, but then put a black gloss finish on it, make it 24" scale, and then charge shitloads for it being prestige... and it wouldn´t be a sig, just a "similar" guitar...


----------



## Decipher (Apr 2, 2008)

Those are defenitly promo shots, either for an Ibanez ad in general or maybe something new on the horizon? Summer NAMM G.A.S. rising...........

Or maybe they're doing a magazine interview......


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 2, 2008)

i´d say interview... could be either, though


----------



## Celiak (Apr 2, 2008)

Hrmmm I would say that it was just custom if there was only one of them, but since they both have one...

I dunno, they really deserve a sig model. So I hope so.


----------



## Ishan (Apr 2, 2008)

They only thing is they are not that popular. Talk to average people about them and they most likely never heard of them (and laugh about the name haha)
So a Meshuggah sig is somewhat unlikely


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 2, 2008)

Ishan said:


> They only thing is they are not that popular. Talk to average people about them and they most likely never heard of them (and laugh about the name haha)
> So a Meshuggah sig is somewhat unlikely



What about them going straight into the billboard list on their first week with obzen? 

That's pretty good, they might become bigger.


----------



## Ishan (Apr 2, 2008)

Hehe but charts are a thing, media exposure is another one  They can only grow bigger I agree, even if they target a niche market as they themselves say


----------



## AVH (Apr 3, 2008)

Ishan said:


> They only thing is they are not that popular. Talk to average people about them and they most likely never heard of them (and laugh about the name haha)
> So a Meshuggah sig is somewhat unlikely


 
Or is it?.... heh, heh. They've given sigs to MUCH more unlikely and frankly unworthy dudes who don't nearly have the same influence <coughMattWhatshisfaceShadowsBlandcough>. 
WTF is with that Ibanez, y'know what I mean?


----------



## Hawksmoor (Apr 3, 2008)

These axes look thick!! They must be heavy as a brick!


----------



## Variant (Apr 3, 2008)

I spy two truss rods... _*directly*_ adjecent to each other. Interesting solution.


----------



## Decipher (Apr 3, 2008)

Dendroaspis said:


> Or is it?.... heh, heh. They've given sigs to MUCH more unlikely and frankly unworthy dudes who don't nearly have the same influence <coughMattWhatshisfaceShadowsBlandcough>.
> WTF is with that Ibanez, y'know what I mean?


I fully agree. Ibanez gave Matt from Shadows a sig (which is nothing more that a custom paint job on a RGA which looks awful IMO), Pual from Slipknot, Mike from Killswitch (seriously, those bass players have no real unique style to them, and they get sigs again with custom paint and inlay's..... ).


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 3, 2008)

Decipher said:


> I fully agree. Ibanez gave Matt from Shadows a sig (which is nothing more that a custom paint job on a RGA which looks awful IMO), Pual from Slipknot, Mike from Killswitch (seriously, those bass players have no real unique style to them, and they get sigs again with custom paint and inlay's..... ).



Both killswitch and slipknot outsells meshuggah waaaay to much.


----------



## Groff (Apr 3, 2008)

KillForGod said:


> Or they would probably do it but fucked up the specs.



It probably would come with EMGs. I'd fathom Lundrens are much to $$$ to make a sig. that wasn't expensive as hell.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 3, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> It probably would come with EMGs. I'd fathom Lundrens are much to $$$ to make a sig. that wasn't expensive as hell.



I'm sure lundgren would come down a little bit in price if he got an order for 500 pickups hahahaha.


----------



## Variant (Apr 3, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I'm sure lundgren would come down a little bit in price if he got an order for 500 pickups hahahaha.



You gotta figure you gots one Lundgren on a Mesh-8. in leiu of two (or three) pups on a convensional guitar.


----------



## Enemyofreali7y (Jun 25, 2008)

Someone tell ol' FT that that fretboard needs a little lemon oil love 

I <3 meshuggah, and if they put this into production, I will buy it.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 25, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> they´d probably make it happen, but then put a black gloss finish on it, make it 24" scale, and then charge shitloads for it being prestige... and it wouldn´t be a sig, just a "similar" guitar...



Nah, it's probably BE a custom and not be anywhere near it. Just the name on there so that they can make a little extra cash.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 25, 2008)

This Really makes me want an Iceman 7 (and 8) AGAIN! hahahaha. Damnit!!! Maybe its time for me and my bassist to send Ibby a presskit?


----------



## darren (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm not a big Iceman fan, but i've wanted a 7-string Firebird for ages. Hm. Maybe a true "Firebird VII". (Although i prefer the Firebird V myself.)

Maybe that's the next thing i should ask Kurt at Rondo Music to work on.


----------



## AVH (Jun 26, 2008)

Ah yes, I played these guitars.....with parallels of the same features - pros: interesting shape, double truss rods, solid feeling. Cons: Annoyingly neck heavy, slightly thicker neck, and that stupid upper body hump that would dig into your gut while hunched over playing. 

I agreed with Fred and Marten, the Iceman's are novel and fun, but we all preferred the RG's.


----------



## Kronpox (Jun 26, 2008)

Dendroaspis said:


> Ah yes, I played these guitars



and with that, everyone on SS hates Allen even more


----------



## Durero (Jun 27, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> and with that, everyone on SS hates Allen even more


 +1


----------



## AVH (Jun 27, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> and with that, everyone on SS hates Allen even more





Durero said:


> +1


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 27, 2008)

Dendroaspis said:


>



Because you got to play some seriously bad ass guitars


----------



## plyta (Jun 27, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Dendroaspis said:
> 
> 
> > Kronpox said:
> ...



But this hate would turn into love if you provided us with huge, high-res pictures of them guitars to so we could drool all over them


----------



## Durero (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah it's just envy man - it's extremely cool that you got to hang with them and try their guitars!


----------



## Kronpox (Jun 27, 2008)

Durero said:


> Yeah it's just envy man - it's extremely cool that you got to hang with them and try their guitars!



Pretty much 

some people feel 'hate' to be a strong word. but when it comes to 8 string guitars and meshuggah, I think it's quite suitable


----------



## FredGrass (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh snap, I've never seen those guitars before!! A lot like my guitar, a Warmoth custom 7. Swamp Ash, Maple/Ebony and black all over. I need to go snag a pic with my phone or something, hold up...

Here we go. Couple pics from my phone. Strings are off so I can shield it in the next few days. She's eventually gonna work her way up to a baritone neck with reverse headstock and a 707/TW + Afterburner setup, and a selectable blended/dual-output piezo system. Probably do something with the heel and cutaway, too, when I get bored or ruin the finish. I need to get myself some proper tools though. Damn I just go on and on don't I? Here's the pics.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow. I missed this thread.  That Iceman 8 is badass.


----------



## Drage (Jun 29, 2008)

Me thinks that Ibanez should make a Frederick signature....


----------



## Sippin40oz (Jul 4, 2008)

That iceman is sooo nice!!!! Surely it must be a new signiture guitar or they wouldnt have done those promo pics would they?! but then again Dino has been with ibanez for years and hasnt got a sig so who knows.....


----------



## darren (Jul 4, 2008)

FredGrass said:


> Oh snap, I've never seen those guitars before!! A lot like my guitar, a Warmoth custom 7. Swamp Ash, Maple/Ebony and black all over. I need to go snag a pic with my phone or something, hold up...
> 
> Here we go. Couple pics from my phone. Strings are off so I can shield it in the next few days. She's eventually gonna work her way up to a baritone neck with reverse headstock and a 707/TW + Afterburner setup, and a selectable blended/dual-output piezo system. Probably do something with the heel and cutaway, too, when I get bored or ruin the finish. I need to get myself some proper tools though. Damn I just go on and on don't I? Here's the pics.



Interesting... did Warmoth cut that body for you, or did you have it made to fit their neck?


----------



## synrgy (Feb 15, 2009)

darren said:


> Interesting... did Warmoth cut that body for you, or did you have it made to fit their neck?



Inquiring minds want to know. (COVET....)


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 15, 2009)

that looks delicious


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 15, 2009)

People have probably seen this, but since this threads been bumped...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 15, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Inquiring minds want to know. (COVET....)



Don't bump threads.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 15, 2009)

8 string Iceman!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 15, 2009)

This REALLY needs to be made into a full blown production model... It's 30.5"!!?!?!?!?! It has what so many ERGs are missing...



ZeroSignal said:


> Don't bump threads.



What is the deal with bumping old threads? I remember when I first joined I was guilty of doing that... I don't anymore, not since Elysian told me off for it in my first (and only thus far) visitor message .


----------



## technomancer (Feb 15, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> What is the deal with bumping old threads? I remember when I first joined I was guilty of doing that... I don't anymore, not since Elysian told me off for it in my first (and only thus far) visitor message .



Basically if you've got something meaningful to add there's nothing wrong with bumping an old thread. The problem comes in with most old thread bumps that are shit like people going 'oh that's cool' or 'me too'


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 15, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Basically if you've got something meaningful to add there's nothing wrong with bumping an old thread. The problem comes in with most old thread bumps that are shit like people going 'oh that's cool' or 'me too'



Thank you sir... and now let this glorious thread be put to rest... though it would be fuckin' cool to see this Iceman in full production.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 16, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Don't bump threads.



Sorry I ruined your day by asking a legitimate question that may lead me to making a purchase.

/sarcasm


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 16, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Sorry I ruined your day by asking a legitimate question that may lead me to making a purchase.
> 
> /sarcasm



I cried myself to sleep that night, you bad, bad man...


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Sorry I ruined your day by asking a legitimate question that may lead me to making a purchase.
> 
> /sarcasm



*Pssssttt....*

_You could've PM'd him._


----------



## synrgy (Feb 17, 2009)

Randy said:


> *Pssssttt....*
> 
> _You could've PM'd him._


 


Isn't this a _discussion _board? I haven't been posting here for that long, but (based on general internet forum logic) I would figure that since this thread is in a section of the forums that is not directly related to sales, that we could 'bump' anything, regardless of its relevance. Am I wrong?

Please forgive my loose first impression, but seems like there's an awful lot of completely unnecessary going on around these forums.. Is it really dampering somebody's day that badly, having *this* thread on the first page of threads in the sub-topic? Come on...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Isn't this a _discussion _board? I haven't been posting here for that long, but (based on general internet forum logic) I would figure that since this thread is in a section of the forums that is not directly related to sales, that we could 'bump' anything, regardless of its relevance. Am I wrong?
> 
> Please forgive my loose first impression, but seems like there's an awful lot of completely unnecessary going on around these forums.. Is it really dampering somebody's day that badly, having *this* thread on the first page of threads in the sub-topic? Come on...



Its mostly because people don't want to keep seeing the same thread about one guitar. If theres a thread about some custom 8 string that just doesn't die, it can get tiresome. Especially when every comment is 'thats nice' etc. No ones stopping you oogling the ibby, but bumping can get tiresome to some.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 17, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Its mostly because people don't want to keep seeing the same thread about one guitar. If theres a thread about some custom 8 string that just doesn't die, it can get tiresome. Especially when every comment is 'thats nice' etc. No ones stopping you oogling the ibby, but bumping can get tiresome to some.



For me it's not so much that as when in ForumSpy I see a (supposedly) new thread about a new Fredrik Thordendal custom guitar. Naturally I get excited and go to have a look only to find out it's that thread that was around a year ago. That jazz get's tiresome too. :/


----------



## Variant (Feb 17, 2009)

sevenstring.org'ers are a bit bumphobic as you'll learn. I think something happened to some of us during our childhood that we're repressing. 

Anyway, relevant to the thread: Meshuggah haven't been using the Iceman 8's anymore from what I can tell. Frederick was mentioning that the bodyshape was quite uncomfortable to play. Might not be a compatible concept with a 30.5" scale.  For now, they're just rocking the RG's.


----------



## Luan (Apr 26, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Don't bump threads.



and the reason is..?


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 26, 2009)

is there a floyd rose (or something similar) on there?


----------



## technomancer (Apr 26, 2009)

It's the same fixed bridge that's on the RG2228


----------



## Scarpie (Apr 26, 2009)

Luan said:


> and the reason is..?




cause we regulars hate the thrill of new posts/threads to be killed only to find out the thread is old.

we frown upon bumps here


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 27, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> cause we regulars hate the thrill of new posts/threads to be killed only to find out the thread is old.
> 
> we frown upon bumps here



 My thoughts exactly. I thought there was something new in here only to be let down by a bump


----------



## El Caco (Apr 28, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> cause we regulars hate the thrill of new posts/threads to be killed only to find out the thread is old.
> 
> we frown upon bumps here



Total Posts: 438
Posts Per Day: 0.63 

Regular?


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2009)

As badass as this guitar is, I don't mind the bumpage. Fuck, this thing should be stickied.


----------



## GazPots (Apr 28, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Total Posts: 438
> Posts Per Day: 0.63
> 
> Regular?




Just cause we lurkers don't post all the time doesn't mean we aren't here watching you very closely.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 28, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Just cause we lurkers don't post all the time doesn't mean we aren't here watching you very closely.


----------



## CONTEMPT (Jun 22, 2010)

I guess I don't need _two_ kidneys, now do I?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jun 22, 2010)

CONTEMPT said:


> well then...I've always dreamed of finding an Iceman 7. This is much better.
> 
> I guess I don't need _two_ kidneys, now do I?


You won't have any organs left after the flaming your about to get for necro-ing a yearold thread


----------



## CONTEMPT (Jun 22, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> You won't have any organs left after the flaming your about to get for necro-ing a yearold thread



my apologies. Landed here after an on-a-whim image search for '8 String Iceman'.

It may be a year old to you, but I just saw that fucker for the first time tonight. This place should hopefully be a crowd that can understand that. =)


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jun 22, 2010)

CONTEMPT said:


> my apologies. Landed here after an on-a-whim image search for '8 String Iceman'.
> 
> It may be a year old to you, but I just saw that fucker for the first time tonight. This place should hopefully be a crowd that can understand that. =)


I guess, I really don't care. lol


----------



## Philligan (Jun 22, 2010)

I saw this and thought they'd finally made a custom production run.
Then I read the OP and was like 
Then I looked at the date of the original post 
Haha what a letdown.


----------



## german7 (Jun 22, 2010)

georgeus guitar.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jun 22, 2010)

-K4G- said:


> that is cool..



"Let me put Meshuggah's heaviness into perspective for you. Periphery's music is like having life altering sex with the hottest girl you've ever seen, their music IS that stimulating. Meshuggah's music is like being strapped to a chair, unable to move with your eyes taped open, and watching your entire&#65279; family get run over by a tank, their music IS that powerful." - Some dude at youtube.

^ that is f**king hilarious haha


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Jun 22, 2010)

Perfect finish and shape...so stylish and still kind of jagged and befitting their music. Awesome to see this is now real. Someday, when I'm rich and famous and wise and powerful, I shall acquire this guitar!


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 22, 2010)

wow, epic bump.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 22, 2010)

FUCK!

I thought it was a new custom...


----------



## Philligan (Jun 23, 2010)

leandroab said:


> FUCK!
> 
> I thought it was a new custom...



That's exactly what I did.


----------



## thefpb2 (Jun 23, 2010)

they should have a signature series guitar


----------



## hide (Jun 24, 2010)

I could never be tired of looking at that guitar so.. necrobumps are welcome!

They need to start making a production model for that. 
Now. 
And don't try and make it in galaxy black


----------



## thefpb2 (Jun 25, 2010)

hide said:


> I could never be tired of looking at that guitar so.. necrobumps are welcome!
> 
> They need to start making a production model for that.
> Now.
> And don't try and make it in galaxy black



     in other words yes


----------



## muffgoat (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the bump to help me remember that day ^_^ sooo awesome and I too still love that guitar!


----------



## ivancic1al (Jun 26, 2010)

Damn, I thought it was a custom too....

:angry:

crazy bump though


----------

